
Disney Chairman Bob Iger to forgo salary amid virus crisis - minkeymaniac
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-walt-disney/disney-chairman-bob-iger-to-forgo-salary-amid-virus-crisis-idUSKBN21H2TA
======
kleer001
In addition they're reducing:

"... vice presidents by 20%, senior vice presidents by 25%, and executive vice
presidents and above by 30%..."

Niiice. Good start.

